# Too Excited :( help!!



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I am thinking maybe some lessons, and a trainer to help you. 

Do you do any ground work with him? If not you should be, get his feet moving on the ground and get him thinking. When he gets excited he stops using the thinking portion of his brain and is using the reactive side. You need to learn how keep him thinking and listening. But if your falling off then maybe some lessons will help you keep your seat and get your horse more confident in you as a leader.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

He has just come back from training the whole summer!! Maybe it's just the fresh grass and no horses around him anyore..?! And he is only 3! Thank you


----------



## Bailey11 (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes definitely get some lessons so the problem doesn't get worse. Try and stay very calm and relaxed yourself when in the saddle so not to make him nervous. Your trainer will be able to advise you on methods to calm him. If he has had the training, then it is likely that you just need to learn to ride him, and push the right buttons. Not saying you are bad at riding, but every horse is different and you will get used to him!


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am used to him and he is actually very quiet! Maybe i should ride him in a smaller space...?!  thank you though. Ive had lots of lessons already!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You say he gets excited... what exactly does he do? If he's just jigging around, you REALLY need to work on your seat to get some balance. If he's bucking or spooking, then try riding him in a smaller, enclosed area and do some ground work before you get on to get him brain going. Then once you are on, go straight to riding some baby leg yield/turn on the forehand. Get control of his brain before you start working his body.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

For Kayty He gets a bit jiggy then gallops off around the paddock! :?


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm gonna second what everyone said about doing groundwork. You should not be riding this horse until you have his full respect, and have a better seat as well. I will also second what everyone said about you needing lessons as well. If you can't sit a out a spook then you seat needs to improve, especially since you have an excitable horse. Is that your boy in your avatar by the way?


EDIT: Sorry just read that you have taken lessons. I suggest you ask your instructor for exercises to improve your seat. I'm sure you can find something to do on and off horseback to help you .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Get the trainer to work WITH you and the horse, not just the horse. 
he is 3, I think maybe very nervous , diet maybe rich, no horses around, and you sound like maybe you are young? Those are all elements that add up to explosive forces.

I think he needs more ground work, too, but you would be best to have an experienced person help you with that for a bit. sounds like too many challenges all together for a good outcome all alone.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes that is him in the picture! I do have a good seat! I think it's just excitement maybe... But thank you everyone for replying! 
I rode him without a saddle or bridle not so long ago (before with the tack!) He was fine when we walked, trotted and cantered (that was never done with him bareback & bridleless) and i stayed on!!!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Haha. I was just wondering if it was him because he is seriously a clone of Reggie. Good luck with him .


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Edit: Could you possibly give me a full body shot of him. He is seriously a duplicate.. Just to see . You could pm it to me so I don't bomb this thread.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How long has he been under saddle? Sounds to me like he's going through the usual 3 year old tantrum stage. They come back from the breakers nice as pie, great for a few months and then start getting confident and trying to test your boundaries. If you're not a terribly experienced rider then it can end in tears - such as in your situation. 
Definitely get someone to come and work with both of you together, it's all good and well to have lessons elsewhere, but you really need on the spot assistance with this horse. 
Would I be right in assuming that when he starts to jig, you get tense or nervous? This will make your body tighten, stop riding functionally, and makes the horse then certain that you're not in control so it's time to run away. 
You are lucky in that he gives you a warning with the jigging first. I had a horse that would go along as nice as pie, then be in a full bolt and slam into the opposite end of the arena and start shaking. Bloomin' spooky horses!!!!

When he jig jogs, the first thing to do is BREATHE!!! Just big breaths in through your nose, out through your mouth. Fill your lungs up with air. Just the action of breathing relaxes your body (when we are nervous, we often hold our breath or shallow breathe, which immediately creates tension) and in the majority of cases, will start to calm the horse down. If you're staying nice and loose on his back, he can feel it so you are giving him no reason to bolt. 
Once you are actually breathing and relaxed, take his head quietly (no jerking and big pulling actions when he is anxious, you will make it worse) to the inside and put your inside leg on the girth, asking him to move across. You are disengaging the hind end, and because of this he will have to refocus his attention on where he puts his legs or he will lose balance. I have used this multiple times on breakers, more experienced but piggy horses, and off the track thoroughbreds. It has worked every time. Just with around, so ask him to step a few times off one leg, then the other, so on and so forth. 
If you feel confident in doing so, start trotting him. A lot of nervous riders will force an anxious horse to walk, which can fuel the situation. If you start trotting or even cantering, and again ask the horse to move off your legs on a big circle, keeping him thinking and moving, more often that not the horse will calm down really quite quickly and start to switch on to you. 

But please, get yourself some help with this horse, at least one or two lessons on him to give you some tips on resolving the issue.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So. it's his emotional state. if he is readjusting to being at your place, after a period of time at the trainer's, then give him some time to adjust. If he has no horses in sight, consider getting him a companion, even if it's a goat. But the jigging is likely his anxiety, so it's not a matter of you working on your seat, but a matter of yoiu considering how to literally make him feel better. 
that can be by ground work that gives him something else to think about, and puts him focussed on YOU to provide his security. and/or the companion, who will help to settle him. he is very young and being alone is very stressful for a horse, especially a young one.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't get nervous when it hapens I just try to stop him! I wouldn't mind Him bolting and I would stop him but where I was riding him was on uneven ground and there was a big pole sticking out of the ground! Thanks for all your help but my mam said we will get lunging equipment  But thank you everyone!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

How old are you, how long have you taken lessons and how much experience does your family have with horses?

If he is bolting, you are coming off frequently and you are having this type of problem? Then there are some serious holes in your riding, and your horse's training.

And if they don't get identified and fixed? You are going to get badly hurt.

This is an extremely young horse, with a summer of training, which is 3 months give or take? 

Horses also change greatly between 2 and 5 in personality too.

Both of you need more training, and you would be better off with a steadier mount to ride, that you can learn from and that will not take advantage of you to boot.

Every single time this horse bolts, loses you and gets away with it? Is ingraining in his mind that he can do whatever he wants, and get away with it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What's his diet like?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Lunging is all good and well if you're doing it in a controlled manner with the intention to improve education, get a swinging back, teach contact and bend etc - if you're lunging to wear him out before you get on it might last for a couple of weeks - then he will get fitter and eventually you'll be able to lunge him for hours before he gets tired. Trust me, lunging to get the fizz out is not a long term solution. You have to fix it under saddle and in hand, by control rather than letting him loose to tear around a ring at the end of a rope for 30minutes.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm 13, I've been riding for 4-5 years, My family has always had horses, I don't need any more lessons because I've had lessons up until a few weeks ago!! His diet is ok his paddock doesn't have much grass anymore so he doesn't have lots of fresh juicy grass!!! I wouldn't say he 'gets away with it' because when he gets like that I take him into the yard and ride him around there for a little while (walk, little bit of trot) the yard is only small to cool him down and get him to be good for me! Once I get the paddock fenced off so I have an enclosed area to ride him he should hopefully be better! He's still young yet..


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

trigger123 said:


> I'm 13, I've been riding for 4-5 years, My family has always had horses, *I don't need any more lessons* because I've had lessons up until a few weeks ago!! His diet is ok his paddock doesn't have much grass anymore so he doesn't have lots of fresh juicy grass!!! I wouldn't say he 'gets away with it' because when he gets like that I take him into the yard and ride him around there for a little while (walk, little bit of trot) the yard is only small to cool him down and get him to be good for me! Once I get the paddock fenced off so I have an enclosed area to ride him he should hopefully be better! He's still young yet..


Really? You don't "need" lessons?

I am nearing 23. I have been riding since I was 3, seriously since I was 7. That's 20 years of riding total. I own two horses. I still take lessons. I'm not a bad rider, but there is ALWAYS something to learn. Heck, my coach even takes lessons ...and she has students winning consistently at rated shows and top shows. 

To say you don't "need" lessons is ridiculous, no matter how much experience you do or don't have.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Take lessons with your horse. Based on what you've said so far, this has happened more than once. Which means he is learning he can get away with it, and it is becoming a habit. What's an easy way to get out of work? Gallop around until my rider falls off! This can be very unsafe.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

If you're regularly falling off your horse then something is wrong. It's not normal or right to fall of a horse often. If it keeps happening it means that it isn't working between the horse and rider. 

Besides your safety, you're inadvertently training your horse to keep doing whatever he is doing. Each time he gets excited and you fall off he is learning that if he doesn't want to do something, or whatever, he can get excited and you will fall off. 

Saying you don't need lessons is a bit silly. It's like going to school and when you're seven saying you've learned to read now so you don't need to go to school anymore. There is always more to learn. Sometimes it's not needed, but if you're having problems with your horse, falling off a lot, letting them bolt then you did need more lessons to deal with these problems. 

You need to develop some methods for dealing with these problems. The best way to do that is get an instructor/trainer out to watch you ride and advise on the next step. Whether it be ways to calm the horse down, ground or saddle exercises or recommending more lessons. If you get help, have people teach you a correct way of dealing with these problems then hopefully you'll have a good horse with a solid education in a couple of years. 

If you just keep going without addressing these issues chances are they're going to get worse.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

In all honesty, it doesn't take long to "undo" his training if his behavior isn't controlled. Taking lessons and learning how to sit there doesn't necessarily give you the knowledge as to how to deal with a bolting horse. There are many adults who have ridden for years who are at a loss when this happens.
Your horse is very young. Right now you have been put into the role of his teacher and you lack the experience to handle his insecurities. This young guy has a long way to go here.
The most mature thing you could do would be to get some help. Get the trainer who worked with him to work with both of you. A pro can see the whole picture. So often what we do as a rider/handler actually causes our horse's problems. You need to not be defensive about suggestions here. Getting these problems solved now will save both you and your horse a whole lot of trouble.
He looks like a really nice horse. Get some help so you can help him be a really great horse!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Saskia, Dustbunny, and many others have given extraordinary advice - please read each one as friends giving another friend they care about some good, solid wisdom....We all care for each other here on the forum, and when someone asks for "Help!", you'll not find a stronger team (from all around the world, no less!!) to give you all the help you need._ Let us cheer you on_ in your pursuits as advised, and not have to give condolence in the event of an injury- The best of luck to you!!


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am eperienced enough to deal with this and I don't let him get away with it I get up on him again and I don't fall of regurlarly just twice before not all the time.. and I don't feel like there is anything wrong with my riding......... Your advice is great and thank you but I AM actually doing that but I don't need an instructor I will be dealing with this soon but thanks


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have to ask you, kiddo, why did you ask for our help in the first place?

I sincerely hope that many of these posts will be useful to some horse owner who may read through them. Someone who is having a problem and really is in search of some help.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

im sorry if in defensive but my riding has been trashed too many times!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

No one is trashing your riding
When someone asks for help with a problem like yours the most sensible thing to advise is that they get help from an instructor who will work with them and the horse
Believe me there is no such thing as being too good to need lessons - even our top competition riders still take them regularly
Your horse is still a baby and sounds to be only just broke - his education is only just beginning and he still has a lot to learn. Its quite possible that his bad behavior is a mixture of him still not totally understanding the aids you are giving him and an inability for him to maintain his self control in a large open space
Lunging will help to take some of the 'pop' out of him but I would suggest you stick with riding him in a small enclosed area until he's progressed more 
The only way we can learn and progress is by admitting that we don't know everything and getting help when we are out of our depth


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Everyone can benefit from lessons - nobody is perfect. I had lessons for 8 years when I was your age and now, as an adult rider, I'm taking lessons again. I love lessons. You learn something new every day.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

No he was broken when he was 1 and a half! His previous owner didn't know a lot about riding really and he was 16. I'm not saying I'm too good for lessons but mammy said I've had enough lessons and I have to just do whatever at home and stuff now...

I don't have anywhere else to ride him though (as in no smaller or enclosed areas)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That is way too young for a pony or horse to be broke in and it might have led to some physical problems
Its possible that what you are seeing as him being excited could actually be him reacting to some sort of pain in his back and that should really be looked into
As for the smaller riding area - you could probably make something using plastic 'tread in' posts and wide electric tape quite cheaply on part of your field.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I know it's too young!! But it wasn't me that owned him at the time. He doesn't have any pain I think it is just excitement! And now the fence is kinda down and he caught his legs in the fence today after running around because he tried escaping..!?!?!?! But thankfully he bared with me for a few mins.. before getting caught again!! but then I put him somewhere else!!! I have nowhere to ride him basically!!! Unless I fence off part of the paddock


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

I would suggest tons of ground work. Are you afraid? It may also be that he can feel this. If he's young, try to spend more time with him, lunge him to get some energy out. Make sure it isn't something in the area you're riding in that's scaring him. A trainer always helps, if you can get one, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

trigger123 said:


> I know it's too young!! But it wasn't me that owned him at the time. He doesn't have any pain I think it is just excitement! And now the fence is kinda down and he caught his legs in the fence today after running around because he tried escaping..!?!?!?! But thankfully he bared with me for a few mins.. before getting caught again!! but then I put him somewhere else!!! I have nowhere to ride him basically!!! *Unless I fence off part of the paddock*


 Then fence off part of your paddock - or get your parents to do it - like I said you can do it quickly and fairly cheaply with tread in plastic stakes and electric tape. At least he wont get the idea that he has a lot of space around him to race around in and as he settles you can make the area you work in bigger.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there someone who will ride with you? That can have a calming effect on a young horse. If not, you might bite the dirt a few more times but it will make you a better rider and you teach you to figure out when he's even thinking about getting up to no good. He may be overly sensitive to leg pressure so try to be mindful of that.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah maybe the big space is too much excitement for him!! He works better in an arena..but we dont have one!!! Im getting lunging equipment soon! thanks guys!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Hope you can sort him out as it doesn't sound as if you're having too much fun at present


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

No, I'm not having too much fun.  I do hope this works out too! I wish everything would just work out for once!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Please, please get lessons.

Let me tell you about me. I've been riding for 11 or 12 of my 19 years, riding seriously [meaning competitively, though at a local level and very sporadically due to money constraints] for nearly 5 now. 6 years ago I got my first young horse. He was 5 years old but freshly broke and sans jigging I had all the same problems as you. I ended up terrified of him but was still too stubborn and prideful to get lessons. In the end I refused to ride him for an entire year, during which time my mother put training and miles on him, and then when I started riding him again I fixed my relationship with him... but sadly about 6 months after that he started doing strange things, concerning things, like falling randomly to the ground under saddle. We had him looked at by a vet, the decision was made to retire him, and in the end due to him not being marketable and us not being able to afford to keep a horse we weren't really using for anything [he was by then no good as a pasture puff as he kept beating up our other horses] he was euthed.

Anyway. I was too stubborn and too prideful to learn from THAT experience. Though I did buy an educated horse around when Latte retired, I had... ALL the same problems again, except this horse was faster and I got badly hurt coming off him. And I only got lessons because Mum told me if I didn't I wasn't allowed to ride off the property anymore. Long story short I learned that a lot of the bolting [not all] was my fault, how not to cause it, and how to deal with it when it happened. Those tricks didn't work on my horse at the time, because he had learned he could ignore his bit, so I did have to step it up [but I do NOT recommend this on a young horse - my boy was older and very much set in his ways], but by the time I sent him on lease a few weeks ago he was back in a snaffle for everything, because I had learned to be more effective and he had learned he had to listen. I stopped lessons when I stepped up the metal in his mouth because my trainer, not understanding my nerves or what I was feeling from my horse, was very anti me using more than a snaffle. I've only had a few since.

Using what I learned from my time with Monty, I have since broken my current horse to saddle, a 3yo Thoroughbred filly, with only very minimal help. This is NOT an ideal situation and I guarantee you I have left some big holes in her training [if I only knew what they were so I could fix them!] but after three years of riding a horse that was dead to pretty much every aid I knew what I did NOT want to allow her to develop and so she is light and responsive and has a VERY good stop. I seem to have made her lazy, but that's okay, because she does perk up and go when asked. I just have to work for it, but that's nothing new! I haven't HAD a non-lazy, non-quiet horse. Mostly because I refuse to ride a hot, jiggy, half-feral nutcase. They get trained to stand quietly before they get trained to move!

My beautiful little Thoroughbred is the best horse I've ever had but full credit goes to HER for how good she is, because quite honestly I do not and did not have the experience to deal with training my own horse without qualified and experienced supervision - and I have, as I said, about 6 or 7 years of experience on you.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If you need to fence off a bit of the paddock, then do it. A bit of paddock taken off isn't too big a deal if it means you get to ride somewhat more safely. If you are currently riding him in his own paddock, in a big area, there is little wonder that he is giving you trouble. 
How do you know your horse has no pain? Have you had him vetted recently and had his saddle fitted in the last 3-6 months? When you had lessons, what sort of horses did you ride - lazy school horses or silly youngsters? 
At 13 I was very much like you, full on confidence and thought that I knew it all and was invincible. It took me getting thrown and pinned against a gate by a horse, then being dragged in the same incident leading me to tear all of my ligaments and a number of tendons through my hip and groin, and an almost complete tear of a muscle up my back, to make me realise that maybe I didn't know it all and maybe I could actually get hurt. 

Try to talk your parents into allowing you to have a couple of lessons on your horse. It is not on a 'want' basis, you NEED some help with this horse for your own safety, and for the comfort of the horse. There are no ifs, buts or maybes here. 

It sounds to me like this horse has had a very checkered past in regards to training. Being broken as a long yearling by a 16 year old boy with limited experience, then as a 3 year old going to a 13 year old girl also with limited experience. I don't think this is entirely your fault OP, and it is most certainly not the horse's fault. Unfortunately he has had poor training and this behaviour is all he knows. He hasn't been taught differently.
If it is allowed to continued, the risk of you being badly injured or even killed is highly probable, and the same risk applies to your horse. If he throws you off and injures you badly, can you afford to have months off school and have to repeat a year? Will your parents keep a horse sitting in the paddock that is potentially dangerous, or will they try to sell it? If they sell, they have to disclose his behavioural issues, meaning he has a good chance of being sold into poor, incapable hands or potentially being dogged. If you can stop the cycle now, by getting some quality, professional help, then you are a smart girl!


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think I know it all, Kayty. And I've been pinned against a gate by a horse too and bucked off and dislocated my shoulder, and twisted my neck and cracked my back many many times, and twisted my ankle and I know I'm not invincible! And I'm definitely not confident...that's why I put up this post....?!?!


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

trigger123 said:


> And I'm definitely not confident...that's why I put up this post....?!?!


Thats the very reason you need a trainer. Unless you are utterly confident in your own ability, he'll feel the shadow of doubt, which will cause him to play up


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not nervous or anything when I'm on him I just doubt myself as a rider.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

And again, exactly why a trainer is of benefit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I see a very fine line between doubting your ability and being nervous and the more times it goes wrong the closer you will come to being afraid to get on
Given this horses behavior, his odd history and your age I would be almost inclined to suggest that you consider trading him in for an older reliable horse that you could just get on and have some real fun with instead of putting yourself through all of this


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi well I do know she has had alot of lessons and has improved so much as has the pony!!! 

This dosn't sound like him he is usually a lazy ******!!! I would try keep him off any rich grass and if you have started feeding him to give him the hoof supplement stop! He obviously can't handle the feed.
How often have you been riding him? Mabey you need to ride him more to just clam him down.

I would ride around and if he starts getting jiggy or taking off just turn him on a circle and remember to sit back. Leaning forward is just encouraging him on. 

Once you have him on the circle keep him going. If he wanted to gallop let him gallop and when he starts to complain just push him on. It was his choice.
Then once you think he has done enough then start your schooling but keep him busy don't give him a minute to think of what he could do. All it takes is that split second! 

Make sure your reins are in a good contact and havn't gone slack and yous your body as much as possible. As said above just sit back turn him on a circle and keep calm. Do not loose your head. If you panic he panics.

Hope that was some help. Try it out asap and get back to me good luck xxx


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

beverleyy said:


> Really? You don't "need" lessons?


I completly understand what you all are saying that she needs lessons and I know it is the best advice from what you know (info given) but knowing both pony and rider in person they have really come on. We would not have let her bring him back home unless we knew she was capable of managing him no matter what trick he pulls out of the hat and believe me after months of her being shouted at in the ring if she let him get away with something they are both ready to be at home. I know that lessons are always the best option but sometimes due to whatever reasons you can not use that option and that is why she posted here. It was in hope of pretty much getting the advice from a lesson at home so if you could possible give her advice other that get lessons I think it would help her more than just telling her to get a lesson. Hope that made some sense :/


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Its very very hard to give advice to a young person like this without seeing them ride or having real first hand experience of how capable they are
I never trust what anyone says any more having learnt that lesson a long time ago when I believed a young woman who was doing her BHS training at a local college - and she looked pretty good until the horse I put her on tested her a bit (nothing more than an average rider should have easily dealt with) at which point the wheels fell off big style.
I am not in agreement with making a horse that tries to take hold and run off keep going - I know people do it but IMO its just allowing the horse to do what it wants and by the next time chances are he'll have completely forgotten the lesson or will think that its just part of the 'what we do' scenario and he'll bolt off with her again
An ideal child's pony should be able to get dragged out once a week or even once a month and still know how to behave. 
It should be as steady in an open space as it is in a small arena
I don't know what she's been feeding him but she can try cutting that out if its a high starch/sugar mix
She can restrict his grazing if its too rich for him - though ponies are more inclined to get fat and lazy on too much grass at this time of year
It sounds as if this is the type of pony that is well behaved with a rider it knows is experienced but takes advantage of one that it learns isn't


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I do know what a childs pony should be like but he is not and was never meant to be a childs pony. He is abig cob of at least 15hh. The point is not what he should be but what she can do to control this situation. But I am not putting that against you because you did say you could not judge with out seeing the rider of which I completly agree.

I think that keeping him going forward would be a good idea as I have had to do it before and both ponies benefitted alot from it otherwise I wouldn't have suggested it.

The reason I think it is a good thing to do is that you are turning something that they like and want to do into something they dislike and do not want to do. This is what makes them think twice before doing it again in my opinion but everyone is entitled to their own.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Roisin! (you probably don't remember!! im thanking you because you posted 'good luck'!  ) I tried circling him and pulling him back but he gets a bit excited!! We're getting lunging equipment soon and my uncle's friend said he would ride him around and get the energy out of him!! ( My uncle's friend is about 18 or 19 and he's been riding since forever I think!!)


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not giving him any feed! forgot to mention that!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Is he just too much horse for a 13 year old?
Again no pics or video so no clue how tall she is or what her build is like 
I have found that if a horse likes to gallop then it likes to gallop and even if you run it until its exhausted it will still want to gallop again the next chance it gets
This horse has now discovered that it can get away from its rider and that is never a good thing and neither is having to run a horse to get the energy out of it - because it will just get fitter and stronger - and she can't ask for someone else to get on it first to tire it out every time she wants to ride.
Lunging it before she rides might be a solution to wearing it out - but its not what she should have to do and wouldn't have to do if the horse was better suited to her strength and ability level
He'd probably be a great horse for a bigger more experienced rider but I'm not seeing him as being a good fit for this one


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

No matter what anybody says I will never give him away or sell him to anyone. And he doesn't need a 'more experienced rider'. Everyone goes through some difficulties so there's no need to get a 'better horse'. Trigger is just absolutely perfect! Nobody gets anywhere by giving up. I'm a fighter!! I will NEVER surrender!!!!!!!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't think that anyone can really help you then
You're reluctant to get a trainer to work alongside you or to send him to a trainer for more schooling in open area situations
If you were experienced enough for him then his behavior wouldn't be a problem for you that you'd need advice on
If he was perfect he wouldn't be behaving like this
On top of that you have a horse that's too big to compete in children's classes - that's if you intend to compete of course, if not that doesn't really matter
I will wish you luck and hope you can sort out is behavioral issues and have some fun with him


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

trigger123 said:


> No matter what anybody says I will never give him away or sell him to anyone. And he doesn't need a 'more experienced rider'. Everyone goes through some difficulties so there's no need to get a 'better horse'. Trigger is just absolutely perfect! Nobody gets anywhere by giving up. I'm a fighter!! I will NEVER surrender!!!!!!!


Unfortunately, I have to disagree with you there. 
Yes... He does need a more experienced rider. Why? Because if you were able to handle him, you wouldn't have posted here. 
There is a difference between a rough patch and dangerous. I once had a pony that I too, thought was perfect. She bucked me off, and several times, she almost killed me. I thought it was a rough patch... But every single bit of confidence that I had ever gotten was utterly gone. She got worse. If I hadn't have given her up, who knows what might have happened. So yes, you actually can get somewhere by admitting defeat, and moving on. I can tell you, that absolutely no horse in the world is perfect. You would never have asked if your horse was perfect. You wouldn't have these difficulties.
I know it's hard to hear... Trust me... I do, but sometimes you just have to face up to facts. 
I hope you find a solution, what ever your choice. 
Good luck.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I posted here to say what anyone had to say! (I'm new on this)!  I don't think I'll be competing or anything!! But we are handling the situation now so everything's ok!!  It is just a rough patch! He doesn't buck me off or hurt me on purpose (or at all really!!) He just had a burst of energy!! Thanks though guys.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oops!I mean I posted her to SEE what people had to say!!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

As Katy suggested build a fenced area. Use pickets, step ins rope around trees anything. 

When I moved my youngster she started getting a bit pigheaded. I was on 15 acres and had 4 other horses loose. My beautiful quiet ride who I'd started cantering and jumping started testing me simply walking/ turning trotting. 

I stopped riding for 3 weeks and built my arena 20x 60 with pickets CAPS and using silver rope from the hardware store. That gave me so much more confidence to pull here head in. 

It will help. I promise. If you cant afford it all Christmas is coming, get your parents family etc to chip in some money for Christmas. I'm sure your parents would be happy knowing it would keep you safe.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Prinella said:


> As Katy suggested build a fenced area. Use pickets, step ins rope around trees anything.
> 
> When I moved my youngster she started getting a bit pigheaded. I was on 15 acres and had 4 other horses loose. My beautiful quiet ride who I'd started cantering and jumping started testing me simply walking/ turning trotting.
> 
> ...






Thanks! That is really helpfull  We're hoping to get half of the paddock (the flat half) fenced off as soon as possible! And I would need an arena big enough to do jumps or give him a good run around!!!  Can't wait for Christmas!!


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

When you turn him on a circle you said he just shoots off right? Well make sure your reins are tight and keep on a tight circle so he dosn't have enough balance. Do not let him get in a straight line or your gone and remember to sit back and use your weight.

Candycanes you can learn most things on a schooled pony like lucky RIP which caoimhe here did and now she is moving up onto her pony a more dificult pony to learn how to handle these tricky situations which she is doing well. Don't try and tell me all your ponies are perfect all the time because I know they are naot no ones are but we learn to handle those situations and with that we improve our riding. Now think to a time when your pony was being dificult. How would you like it if all you were told to do is to either get lessons which you can't or sell the pony you love?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I have avoided commenting here, and hope I don't regret it. 

My best advice is to get an experienced person (lessons would be ideal) to work with you and the horse (or atleast watch you ride and give corrections where needed). However, the best advice that can be offered based off willingness (or lack of) is to fence a place in to ride, spend time working on your riding and hopefully his manners. But know he might never make a trail horse.

I am not normally a 'get a trainer' advice giver, but when the person asking sounds to have very little experience, and I am basing this on the info she has given us in this post, I really don't feel comfortable giving any other advice. 

And as for non perfect horses, of course none are, but an inexperienced person can turn a nice horse (especially a young one) into a monster if they are not experienced enough to handle or correct them.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

He's a fine trail horse. i rode him with my trainer and her daughters and i rode him on a big trek with like 50 something horses and on the trek he was a bit excited but he is fine on trails!  And I don't have "very little experience"!


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

haviris said:


> I have avoided commenting here, and hope I don't regret it.
> 
> My best advice is to get an experienced person (lessons would be ideal) to work with you and the horse (or atleast watch you ride and give corrections where needed). However, the best advice that can be offered based off willingness (or lack of) is to fence a place in to ride, spend time working on your riding and hopefully his manners. But know he might never make a trail horse.
> 
> ...


I completly agree with you on the last paragraph and thats what the last 2 or so years have been all about. We have worked then this summer on trigger and rider to build up confidence and assertivness so that trigger does NOT get away with anything. Now after over 4 months of intensive training at our house we sent her home with confidence that with a little help over the phone ect that she could get him through anything. Th point of this situation is that she can not get any more lessons. So if people could give advice how she at home alone can fix this it will be much more helpful than throwing impossible suggestions at her.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I will repeat - we cannot give advice to anyone without seeing an actual video of what is happening
If the horse is simply too excited about being in an open field then many of us have suggested that she reduce his working area to something he doesn't feel overwhelmed in and then she can slowly increase its size - very easy if they use tread in plastic stakes and wide tape
A lot of excitable horses calm down when ridden be a very confident relaxed rider and immediately get fractious if they feel some is holding onto their head too much and riding in a very tense way - but we can't see her in action so have no clue if that's happening
She could try riding him in small circles to avoid the straight shoulder 'take off' but that will only work if she can hold him to that - and again without seeing her or the horse and knowing how strong or powerful he is compared to her size and build - we don't know
She could maybe hold him better in a stronger bit - but a lot of horses that are hell bent on going forwards at speed will only go upwards in retaliation to more pressure on their mouth
If that horse gets going at any speed and she tries to turn him on a wet field then there's likely to be a train wreck
I sold horses both as an employee and working for myself for many years and we had a good reputation because as sellers if we sold a horse that turned out to be too much for the rider in the early weeks because we had somehow missed something in its nature we always offered to take the horse back and find them something more suitable or take the horse back and do some more work with it and the rider free of charge to see if the problems could be ironed out


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry I don't have a clue how to put up a video or anything but I can try out up a picture?


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's a picture of us before the trek started!


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1452467_251556681660002_2016626769_n.jpg

Here's a picture of us before the trek started!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

trigger123 said:


> Sorry I don't have a clue how to put up a video or anything but I can try out up a picture?


Upload to youtube with the setting as unlisted so that only those with the link/url can see it.

Post the link here


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You need someone to video him when he's behaving badly so we can see exactly what he does and how you respond to it


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello to Trigger123.

I have also avoided posting on this thread because you seem to get cross at many of the suggestions that come your way. But you are still here, having the conversations, so kudos to you for coming back.

Firstly, he's a nice looking type of cob. There's a secret you should know about horses like him... They are clever :lol:

When you rode him in a trek with 50 horses, he had it easy. He didn't have to think about threats, or spooks, or anything because he was in a big old herd, and was probably happy to follow nose to tail with all his mates. In addition, you had it easy because you were on a relaxed horse surrounded by helpful people and horses.

I think you also rode him at Rhosroyalvelvet's if I am reading this thread right? Before you bought him? If I understand correctly, he had three months or so of training there, sorting out his attitude and generally making him into a nice riding horse.

Then his situation changed BIG TIME. He came to stay with you. In a new home. With new companions or no companions? Suddenly he is not as secure as he was before and he needed a leader.

Don't underestimate how much this horse has read your body language since he arrived. You might think that you weren't displaying nerves, and that you were exuding confidence... But he will have seen straight into the recesses of your brain and he will have spotted all the questions you had about how to handle him, how to correct him, how to ride him forward.

And once he saw your weaknesses, you were done for and caused the problems you came here about.

But all is not lost!! This can be as easily rectified as it has happened. Go to your local tack shop, or talk to your friends, or 'phone up the local pony club, or ask at the vets. Find an instructor who will come out to your place - this might cost £20-£40 (sorry, not sure now if you are in the UK or Ireland). Have a lesson in your field. If you can save up money for his bridle, or his vet bills, or his winter feed, then you can get yourself a lesson. And you will be so much happier with a few more tools under your belt.

Handling a pushy Cob is a skill in itself whether in the ground or in the saddle. There is nothing to be lost, and all to be learnt by having a couple of lessons.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, I rode with rhosroyalvelvet but I owned Trigger before that so it's not a new home. He doesn't have horses as companions but there's calves in the next field. I live in Ireland. I have a saddle and bridle for him. I'm done having lessons now!...Or at least until net summer or something!(I can't remember what mammy said)! Do you think I might need some other thing to control him?(other type of tack e.g. martingale or whatever!)


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

What happened was that Trigger was bought as a 2 year old roughly but Trigger123 was under the impression that he was older. She rode him out on hacks occasionaly while coming to mine for lessons on our ponies for around 2 years (I think).

The pony she rode (may she rest in peace) was an old girl but a clever one too  If she felt you were novicy she would take things slow but as you improve she would start throwing tricks in to test you. She also rode other ponies like one of our welshies who you can not steer with your hands so she could work on using effective aids with out your hands.

Summer 2013 she brought Trigger to our house so we could work on them as a pair. Trigger was pretty much a unschooled pig. Throwing shoulder stopping not responding to your leg the whole works. We know how important the early stages of schooling as here they can learn bad habits so we made sure that he did not get away with anything even if it envolved some shouting.

So around september october 2013 he was schooling and hacking well on his own and in company and was poping some small jumps. He had gone out on that big hack and everything was going well so we said they could take him home if she felt confident enough.

Now the rest I am not so sure on but I think that she did not ride him for a while and can't ride him every day because of there not being enough light. So he is feeling well in himself after being worked every day for the last 3-4 months. Also the lack of company would also throw him. Now this is a very new situation for Trigger123 as trigger is the laziest thing you have ever laid eyes on and just needs some guidence. I agree a video would be very very helpful if possible to see what you and him are doing. 

Now just one final thing I hope I did not come across as cross when saying she can not herself have any more lessons ( not because we don't want her to if she wanted ) but I was just trying to clarify things for you all. I hope this backround post was helpful.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Also she rides on a three ring bit. What ring do you have it on now?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I wonder if the bulk of his problems are coming from the fact that he no longer has any friends to lean on?
Does he pull hard when he plays up or does he just dance around?


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm still riding him on the third ring and I will try to get mammy to take a video and I have the jump in the field so I'll do what I've been doing (but I'll try not to let what wa happening happen) and see how he responds!

I felt him getting faster so I tried to pull him back a bit and then he went into trot and I tried to stop him and he went for a gallop! I tried turning him or stopping him but he just stopped when he got to the hill and I flipped over him and landed on my feet!! But if it wasn't for the wet grass I wouldn't have slid onto my bum then!!

I will put tape up too and see will it keep him in while I'm riding him in the paddock.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It sounds as if he just takes control when he feels like it and is so strong that you just can't do anything about it
I'm posting a pic of the bit I think you are using and its pretty fierce really because on the bottom ring you've got leverage and the 'nutcracker' action of the jointed mouthpiece going on. Its a lot of bit for a young green horse
Part of his problem might be that he's running away from all of that - its not uncommon in horses - especially young ones - to react that way to discomfort
When you asked him to slow down did he put his head above the bit or did he tuck it in and get right behind it - or did he just lock his shoulder and jaw and ignore you because he had the strength to do that? Its something that these very thick necked cobs are very good at if they take the mind


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

forgot to post the pic!!!


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes that's the bit I ride with. I don't know if it's right one for him or not but my trainer made me ride with that one so I trust her opinion.

And I can't remember what he did when I tried slowing him! I think he either out his head down or just ignored it! Not sure sorry


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If he had put his head up I might have suggested a running martingale - but that's not going to help if he just ignores you or gets behind the bit 
He might do better in something like a Cheltenham gag that works on poll pressure or something with a sharper mouthpiece that he wouldn't want to lean on - but honestly these things are just Band Aids - though preventing him from actually taking off is at least a step forward in getting him out of the habit
For now I would concentrate on getting that smaller schooling area done
Have you tried hacking him out since you got him home?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Trigger123: My head is spinning from all your statements. You don't make any sense. Here's all the different things you've said that are contradictory:



trigger123 said:


> he gets very excited and *I fall off*





trigger123 said:


> He has just come back from training





trigger123 said:


> I am used to him and he is actually very quiet!


Okay, I don't get this because he just came back from training, and he hasn't been home very long from the sounds of it. So therefore, you are not used to him. 

And right off the back you say he gets excited, but then you say he is quiet. Which is it? It can't be both. 



trigger123 said:


> I do have a good seat!


No you don't. Your very first post said you fall off when your horse gets excited. 



trigger123 said:


> I don't get nervous when it hapens I just try to stop him! I wouldn't mind Him bolting and I would stop him but where I was riding him was on uneven ground and there was a big pole sticking out of the ground!


What does uneven ground and a pole have to do with you falling off and him bolting? You should be able to stop your horse no matter where you are. Yes, the trainer trained him, but the trainer didn't train you. Training doesn't do any good unless you train both the horse and the rider. 



trigger123 said:


> I don't need any more lessons


I'm sorry my dear, but yes you do need more lessons. 



trigger123 said:


> I wouldn't say he 'gets away with it' because when he gets like that I take him into the yard and ride him around there for a little while


So he gets excited. You take 5 minutes to get off of him, or take him to the yard. Then get back on and "school" him. 

That's doesn't work. You ARE teaching him that he can get away with what he wants. 

You have *3 seconds* to school a horse after their action. Or else they don't connect the punishment and don't learn squat. 



trigger123 said:


> He's still young yet..


Exactly!!! The old saying goes: Green + Green = Black & Blue

A green horse like yours being ridden by a green rider like you, is going to result with one or both of you getting hurt. 



trigger123 said:


> I am eperienced enough to deal with this


From the sounds of it, you don't know how to deal with this horse. Why would you come on here asking for help if you claim to know what you are doing?




trigger123 said:


> my riding has been trashed too many times!


By who? 

You're only 13. You've only had lessons for about 5 years. Of course your riding is not going to be perfect! You are learning and there is nothing wrong with learning. 

But you have to be honest with yourself and with others of your true riding ability. And you are not capable and not qualified to ride a green-broke 3-year-old colt. 




trigger123 said:


> He doesn't have any pain *I think* it is just excitement!


You think? 

Are you a vet?

Has he been examined by a vet? Then you can't just assume he is fine, especially when he was ridden at such an extremely young age. 

Plus the fact that some 3-year-old are not mentally ready to be ridden yet. They are all different. Some can take it; some lose their marbles when they are ridden too soon before they mentally mature. 




trigger123 said:


> No, I'm not having too much fun.


Then PLEASE get a trainer to work with you AND your horse.



trigger123 said:


> I don't think I know it all,


But..... you said that:
--*you don't need lessons*
--you have a good seat
--the horse is already "trained"

Sounds like you know it all.



trigger123 said:


> I just doubt myself as a rider.


So again: Why do you think you don't need lessons? This is exactly why YOU DO!



trigger123 said:


> I tried circling him and pulling him back but he gets a bit excited


I'm gonna sound like a broken record here, but this is why you need lessons. You don't know how to handle this green 3-year-old. 

Remember: green + green = black & blue

Your lack of knowledge of what to do with him is only going to make him frustrated and irritated, and create bad habits. It is not a bad thing that you don't know what to do with him, because as I said you are still very much learning about horses and everyone was where you were at one point or another. But don't fool yourself into thinking you and horse can "grow up together" because that's how people get hurt and horses get spoiled rotten.



trigger123 said:


> my uncle's friend said he would ride him around and get the energy out of him!!


That doesn't exactly work. Unless he plans on riding for hours on end, you aren't going to take all the energy out of a horse. 

People incorrectly think that's what lunging does: Takes all their energy so they behave. 

Instead, lunging should be used as a tool to get the horse to focus on your and respect you. 



trigger123 said:


> And he doesn't need a 'more experienced rider'. Everyone goes through some difficulties so there's no need to get a 'better horse'. Trigger is just absolutely perfect! Nobody gets anywhere by giving up.



Aaaaaaaand now we are back to you being a *know-it-all again*. 

You do not know what you are doing. At least admit it to yourself, if not to us. 

Your horse needs a more experienced rider.

Yes, everyone goes through difficulties but it is downright STUPID and DANGEROUS to pair an unexperienced 13-year-old rider with an unexperienced 3-year-old colt. I'm very surprised your mother is allowing this, although she may not realize the gravity of the situation.



trigger123 said:


> He doesn't buck me off or hurt me on purpose (or at all really!!)


Wait ..... you said earlier that he is quiet? Now he's a bucker??

Your horse doesn't care about you. 

He will choose a bucket of grain over you. 

He will buck you off and leave you lying in the field with broken ribs.

He will choose his horse buddies over you.

He does not think about you during the day or wonder when you will come to visit. 

He. Is. A. Horse. 

You are inexperienced and you do not know how to deal with 3-year-old tantrums. You are going to continue to create bad habits and he is going to continue to do what he wants, because you don't know how to stop him.



trigger123 said:


> I mean I posted her to SEE what people had to say!!


Why on earth would you give a hoot as to what we had to say? After all, you aren't taking anyone's advice and are just ignoring everything. 





trigger123 said:


> And I don't have "very little experience"!


5 years of riding *IS* very little experience

That would be like saying a 5th grader in school was ready to go into the adult workforce because they have lots of experience. 

Again, everyone has to start someone and it is nothing to be ashamed of if you only have 5 years of riding under your belt. But be honest to yourself and realize that that is not enough.



trigger123 said:


> Do you think I might need some other thing to control him?


If you cannot control him with the bridle, and your seat/legs/body, no "contraption" you strap on him is going to help. 



trigger123 said:


> I have the jump in the field


Exactly how big is this jump? Jumping is very strenuous on young joints and I would NOT be jumping a 3-year-old. 



trigger123 said:


> I felt him getting faster so I tried to pull him back a bit and then he went into trot and I tried to stop him and he went for a gallop!


Get some lessons with your horse, for the last time. You have zero control over him. 

What if he runs through a fence?
Or runs onto a highway into oncoming traffic?

What if you had landed on your neck instead of your feet?

*You and this horse are a wreck waiting to happen. Get some lessons and work with your trainer, and do not ride this horse unless you are supervised by a trainer. *


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay....you didn't have to sound so....'mean'. I am used to Trigger because I have been going back and forward to my trainer EVERY DAY over the summer having lessons and hacks with trigger EVERY DAY and I don't claim to know everything. I've landed on my neck, dislocated my shoulder, cracked my back and neck and twisted my ankle and god knows what else! But not all of that happened on Trigger. I choose to ride. Yes I know it's dangerous and all the injuries, the ups and downs, it all comes with the sport and he wouldnt run through a fence or onto a road we live on a quiet road and I don't ride him near the road. My horse and I are not "a wreck waiting to happen". You don't know me or my horse so you can't say such an insulting thing! And just because I had a little bit of trouble with Trigger in the paddock while on him does not mean I have no control over him. 

And when you said "were back to being a know it all again" I'm not a know it all and I've never claimed to be either. My mother knows Trigger's a good horse and I know he is too. And I'm not inexperienced. Just because I don't know everything in the whole world about horses doesn't mean I don't know anything.

I'm not 'ashamed' to have 5 years of experience. I've learned lots over the past 5 years...so what is there to be ashamed about? And when I said that he bucks I did not mean when I was on him. When I was NOT on him he went for a bit of a canter and bucked one or two imes because he was excited. You don't have to say such things like my horse doesn't care for me and all that. You don't know the fact that this only happened once and I just wanted to know people's opinions to see if they were any help so it doesn't happen again. You are completely entitled to your opinion but please...don't judge me and my horse if you don't know.  

I'm not trying to be mean or smart or anything but I'm just letting you know it hurt me when you said that he doesn't care for me and I think I know everything or whatever. I just wanted a few opinions, That's all I was looking for!!

Thanks anyway I guess!


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you not read anything at all beau159?

_Okay, I don't get this because he just came back from training, and he hasn't been home very long from the sounds of it. So therefore, you are not used to him. _

If you had read my earlier post on the backround she had had him for 2 years while having lessons on one of our ponies then came to us with him for around 3-4 months and rode him every day! So I would qualify that as being used to him wouldn't you?

_And right off the back you say he gets excited, but then you say he is quiet. Which is it? It can't be both. _

In another post I said that this excitment was unlike him as he is usually a lazy ****** if you had read that either.


_You should be able to stop your horse no matter where you are. Yes, the trainer trained him, but the trainer didn't train you. Training doesn't do any good unless you train both the horse and the rider. _ 

Again this is unlike him and she could always stop him no bother where ever she was. and the trainer did train her if you had read she had lesson with us for 2 years at least before even bringing him here...

_I'm sorry my dear, but yes you do need more lessons. _

I'm sorry my dear but you need to read! We already stated due to issues of light and the cost of everything (it does all add up you know) that trigger123 can not (yes that means it is not an option for her) have lessons till next summer at least when she may bring trigger back here.

_So he gets excited. You take 5 minutes to get off of him, or take him to the yard. Then get back on and "school" him. _

Her yard is only a few yards away (like measurements) so she just walks him in there not getting off and then schools him. Don't make presumptions my dear!

_Exactly!!! The old saying goes: Green + Green = Black & Blue

A green horse like yours being ridden by a green rider like you, is going to result with one or both of you getting hurt. _

She is more capable of rising him then I was when I broke ponies at 9 years old and let me tell you that those ponies are angelic schoolmasters and are some of the most prolific winners in Ireland and are very very mannerly. And she is not breaking him just schooling him. And we would not have let her take him home if we did not feel she was capable.



_From the sounds of it, you don't know how to deal with this horse. Why would you come on here asking for help if you claim to know what you are doing?
_

Well mabey because she knew I am on here ready to give her advice and I told her it was a supportive website where people would help you. And because it is always good to get a second opinion. 

_But you have to be honest with yourself and with others of your true riding ability. And you are not capable and not qualified to ride a green-broke 3-year-old colt. _

Who are you to say she is not capable. You have not seen the situation so you are not qualified to state that she isn't capable. As said before we would not have sent her home if she was not capable.

_Has he been examined by a vet? Then you can't just assume he is fine, especially when he was ridden at such an extremely young age. 

Plus the fact that some 3-year-old are not mentally ready to be ridden yet. They are all different. Some can take it; some lose their marbles when they are ridden too soon before they mentally mature. 
_

She will get a vet out if this continues but it has only happened a few times and she hasn't been riding him everyday so I would presume freshness. Also we have a back man out regularly and he did not say anything was wrong when Trigger was here. I do agree with you that some are not menatlly ready at three but believe me he is perfectly mentally fit.


_But..... you said that:
--you don't need lessons
--you have a good seat
--the horse is already "trained"

Sounds like you know it all.
_


Well i think it is you who sounds like you know it all making presumptions. And yes she has a good seat her horse is doing well for his age and she said she didn't need lessons because due to light issues ect she can not get lessons again untill summer.


_Wait ..... you said earlier that he is quiet? Now he's a bucker??

Your horse doesn't care about you. 

He will choose a bucket of grain over you. 

He will buck you off and leave you lying in the field with broken ribs.

He will choose his horse buddies over you.

He does not think about you during the day or wonder when you will come to visit. 

He. Is. A. Horse. 
_

in the quote she used she said he does not back her off. What part of that says he is a bucker to you? And I don't know what kind of horse you have been with but all the horses I have ridden nicker when I come to say hello. If I fell off would stop and wait unless they were afraid and are very caring and loving to me. My current main boy comes up to me in the field and puts his head on my chest while I stroke his ears and then I scratch him and he will gently scratch me back! Most horses are not like you described.

_Why do you think you don't need lessons? This is exactly why YOU DO!

_

All the riders I know do not think they are the best and would always doubt themselves even if they are awsome. Be over confident is what will get you hurt. So doubting yourself is acctually quite normal. 

_Yes, everyone goes through difficulties but it is downright STUPID and DANGEROUS to pair an unexperienced 13-year-old rider with an unexperienced 3-year-old colt. I'm very surprised your mother is allowing this, although she may not realize the gravity of the situation._

What part of we think she is plenty experienced enough and wouldn't send her home otherwise did you not understand. I said it in my other posts.

_Why on earth would you give a hoot as to what we had to say? After all, you aren't taking anyone's advice and are just ignoring everything. 
_

She is not ignoring it just saying she can not get lessons untill next summer and I said it too.

_5 years of riding IS very little experience

That would be like saying a 5th grader in school was ready to go into the adult workforce because they have lots of experience. 

Again, everyone has to start someone and it is nothing to be ashamed of if you only have 5 years of riding under your belt. But be honest to yourself and realize that that is not enough.
_

How do you know five years isn't enough to handle this horse. Don't make presumtions. Her worst fault in riding at the moment is she can still be a bit passive but she is still assertive enough to deal with him now at this stage. And why don't you back off telling her she is not good enough. How would you like it? If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all.

_If you cannot control him with the bridle, and your seat/legs/body, no "contraption" you strap on him is going to help. 
_

She was just asking to see if there was something she hadn't heard of before that would aid her. No need to bit her head off for asking questions are always good.

_Exactly how big is this jump? Jumping is very strenuous on young joints and I would NOT be jumping a 3-year-old. _

It would not be very big as he is only three but many ponies do jump at three amd are fine but I wouldn't do it myself anyway.


G_et some lessons with your horse, for the last time. You have zero control over him. 

What if he runs through a fence?
Or runs onto a highway into oncoming traffic?

What if you had landed on your neck instead of your feet?

You and this horse are a wreck waiting to happen. Get some lessons and work with your trainer, and do not ride this horse unless you are supervised by a trainer.
Yesterday 12:52 PM
_

She has had lessons for the last time and can't get anymore untill the summer. Riding is a dangerous sport and you have those risks no matter what you ride. They are not a wreck waiting to happen. Again we would not have sent them home if they were.

Just some advice for the future read all the comments before posting a stupid arguments and don't make presumtions and please please do not make such nasty comments as said above if you do nat have something nice to say dont say anything at all 

No ofence was meant in any of the above.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Honestly, it sounds like you came here expecting to hear something other than what you are.

Just based on the original post, and the replies since, the OP comes across as a little know-it-all, and a little immature. People have offered suggestions, primarily that OP should take some more lessons (which there is nothing wrong with! I plan on taking lessons until the day I quit riding), and OP just isn't having it.

Sometimes it's difficult to admit that you're in over your head. But it can happen to someone who has been riding for forty years, or someone who has been riding for forty days.

What is it that you want to hear, OP?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

rhosroyalvelvet said:


> please please do not make such nasty comments as said above if you do nat have something nice to say dont say anything at all


See the problem is... That wasn't offensive what she wrote... It was constructive criticism. 

Mean is 'You are crap, you are useless'. 
Constructive criticism is 'I really think you need lessons. From what you have posted, you do not seem to have control of the horse'. 
See the difference. Beau was offering utterly constructive criticism.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

So being told you and your horse a wreck and that you are not a capable rider when you have no evidence is not considered mean? OK it is quite possible even probable that her riding has gone down hill since being at ours as she is not being constantly watched by an instructor and my comments were presumtious that she was as good as she was when she left us and I can't really say anything untill I have seen a video either. But I am judging of what I have seen in person which is that she is capable.

Also she is the furthest thing from imature and definatly does not know it all. The way that you word things is very important on sites when people do not know you and can not hear your tone and I for one know I need more practice so think this is one of her first ever posts things can come across wrong so please I beg you to believe me when I say she is not at all head strong, thinking that she knows it all or imature. She is the oposite.

Third thing is I have a bit of a temper as in if I see something I disagree with I will speak my mind with out thinking it over... not good I know! So to beau1509 and to anyone else I want to apologise if I came across in the wrong way in any of my arguments against your post.

Another thing Zexious is that if you would along with everyone else please read this she for whatever issues can not have lessons untill the summer. It is not that she does not want to or does not think that she will benefit from them it is that she literally can not. So waht she wants to hear is something that she can do her self without hiring an instructor even though an instructor is the best option.

Just don't post comments that you wouldn't be happy hearing yourself and make sure you you have the backround facts before posting aswell please and thank you.

ps please don't hate me I am just expressing my personal opinion on what I know...


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you for defending me!!! If I could have lessons I would take the chance!! And I will..next summer because that's when I can! In Ireland it's nearly always windy, the evenings are getting dark very quickly, I'm not home from school until after 4pm and when I get home it's freeeeezing!!

I take care of Trigger as much and I don't let him away with anything but when I'm on him I know it's different! I try to ride him as often as possible but I need to get some small posts and tape to tape off some of the paddock for riding.

And I will try to get lunging equipment. I know I said I would a while ago but we're busy! And I know lunging him will probably not make a difference to his energy levels or anything but it could get him listening to me and respecting me, showing him who's boss! 

And this was my very first post on the horse forum. (I seen something about first post or something earlier on!)


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Okay, enough of the bickering, we get it! You are not going to have any lessons this winter. Your reasons are your own; you do not have to justify why you are not going to have lessons, nor do the people on this forum have to justify why they think that you would better off with lessons.


So.

He has shown a side of him that you never saw in his old place. Probably this is a combination of his age, his lack of work since he came to you, his bolshy cob personality, and your lack of experience with bad mannered young horses.

Here are some tips for you:

1 read and absorb everything on this forum. You can learn a lot here 
2 watch YouTube but be sensible - don't watch the fools that video themselves staying on a mad bad and dangerous horse, watch the boring people who show how to make a horse sane and sensible
3 when you ride him, ride him FORWARD. Don't try to hold him back with all your strength, and a harsh bit because remember a) he is stronger than you and b) you might be able to hold the head back, but the rest of the body will want to go somewhere and you may get dumped again
4 ride him forward with a purpose. Focus on a tree in the distance. Ride huge circles or figure 8's in the field. Don't namby pamby around doing halts, and tiny circles, all that will do is increase his naughtiness, and your nervousness.
5 remember the last time you rode him REALLY WELL. Focus on this in your mind, repeat this in your mind when you are riding him.

Stay safe, and have fun.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It would be nice if we could all stay positive.


----------



## abbierose1656 (Aug 29, 2013)

I read this whole post, and don't worry im not gonna say lessons,lessons.lessons. Although I agree, i assume you know we know you need lessons. when I was 13, I wasnt even allowed to get a horse BECAUSE I did not know enough, whether he was 25 and dead broke. And I had 5 years of experienced when I was 13 too. I started at 8, and at 13 I think all I knew was w/t/c/ decently. Now im 15 and I do not still know a lot and I have accepted my role in not knowing a lot. And since I accepted my role I looked for a horse. When I did, I was NOT looking for some youngster that you have. I was looking for an experienced adult horse to teach me stuff. My horse is 12, I have learned a lot and I think its a much more stable relationship having a more experienced horse. So all im going to say, nicely, is that I would sell this horse. I know its hard, I do, eventually im going to have to sell my current horse and move up a notch. It breaks my heart thinking about it, and even though I don't think you have that kind of relationship with trigger. I believe it is still hard. But it's what I would of done. And what I think needs to be done. There are horses out there that are FREE and have tons of experience that are rideable. Now no one get mad at me please! Just saying my part, and that I feel for you Trigger123, I am also young, but its time you "accept your role" WHen and if this gets corrected, enjoy him.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you!! At last some possible advice other than lessons!! 
I will try to find some good videos thanks I never thought of that! 
But by not holding him back he could just run off....!?!



To abbierose1656...
I understand you're trying to be nice and I'm greatful and I'm trying to be nice in this post now but I will never sell trigger! There's no need because there's lots of hope for him!!
But some advice to you. Unless you're not allowed to keep the 12 year old horse you have now you should keep it for pleasure and the new one for shows or whatever you plan on doing with it.
I don't have a role in not knowing enough so there's nothing to except. By posting here is accepting and admitting I need some advice on this....
By selling Trigger just because of one bad day(that I don't want to happen again which is why I posted here) is not going to help me but it will teach me to give up when times are tough. That's a bad habit now!! Your help is apreciated though!
Thanks you!


----------



## abbierose1656 (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks for the advice, I hope that's an option:/ We don't have any land so I have to board, and board is EXPENCIVE STUFF I board at an eventing barn, and its topnotch, so hopefully my parents get some land. There looking! Aside from the tread, he's very pretty, I looked at that picture and yepp. He's is a good looking man. Ill say it again. When this is not a problem, enjoy him


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You posted on a public forum, asking for opinions. And that's exactly what you're going to get. You're not always going to hear what you want, unfortunately. Especially when you come to (again) a public forum with (specifically) a very dangerous issue. People just don't want to see you get hurt. We're so mean. xD


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

trigger123 said:


> Okay....you didn't have to sound so....'mean'.


Mean? Oh child, if you think my response was "mean", wait until you get a taste of the real world. My response was the truth. I'm not in the market to add marshmallows and rainbows to everything I say.

And you took zero understanding from my post. You are just making excuses for Trigger and making excuses for yourself, and choosing not to _heed the warnings_ and take the advice that is being given to you.

And for the last time, yes, you are too inexperienced for this horse.



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> Did you not read anything at all beau159?


I read the comments of the OP, because it is the OP that asked the question. Are you a trainer?



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> In another post I said that this excitment was unlike him as he is usually a lazy ****** if you had read that either.


What does that matter if it is unlike him? He's still doing it. 



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> Her yard is only a few yards away (like measurements) so she just walks him in there not getting off and then schools him. Don't make presumptions my dear!


Well, is she correcting him within 3 seconds? Doesn't sound like it. 



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> And she is not breaking him just schooling him.


Where did I say she was breaking him?

She is riding and handling this horse, and therefore she is training him.
Check out Cherie's sticky: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/every-rider-trainer-every-time-you-85012/

If bad behavior is occurring when she rides this colt and it is not being handled correctly, this horse is going to learn bad habits. And not only bad habits, but dangerous one (bucking and bolting).



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> Who are you to say she is not capable.


I say that she is not capable because she cannot control the horse. She is going to get hurt. He has already ran off with her once and wouldn't stop.



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> She will get a vet out if this continues


For me, personally, my horses get checked top to bottom every single year as part of a health exam, whether I think they have a problem or not. I want to detect problems before they spring up. And that includes work-ups on any colts before they are ridden. I find it is only fair to the horse to ensure he is pain-free before I start going and asking him to do work. Prevention goes a long way.




rhosroyalvelvet said:


> she said she didn't need lessons because due to light issues ect she can not get lessons again untill summer.


That doesn't make much sense to me because if she can ride her colt now in the daylight, why can't she ride him in the presence of a trainer in the daylight?? (I assume "light issues" means daylight issues.)

The OP has repeatedly and simply said "I don't need lessons."

Financial issues or daylight issues aside, she _still needs lessons_. Period. Whether she wants to take them or not, or _thinks_ she needs them, she should be taking them. 

If she can't take lessons, then the horse should be turned out and not touched until she can take lessons. You won't teach a horse bad habits turning him out in the pasture and leaving him be, but you _will_ teach him bad habits if you don't know what you are doing when you ride him. 



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> What part of that says he is a bucker to you?


Ummmm, the fact that she said he has bucked? (And my previous post was made before she made the correction that she wasn't riding him when it happened.)



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> My current main boy comes up to me in the field and puts his head on my chest while I stroke his ears and then I scratch him and he will gently scratch me back!


Bet if someone else walked into the pasture at this moment with a bucket of grain, he'd leave you and go for the grain. THAT'S my point.



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> It would not be very big as he is only three but many ponies do jump at three amd are fine but I wouldn't do it myself anyway.


Sure, he might do "just fine" but their joints often are not mature until 5 years of age. There's lots of people that work a horse hard (horse racing is one of them) before their joints are mature, and that's when damage can be done. Same reason you've got to be mindful not to work a young horse too hard on small circles because that's hard on their joints too. 



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> No ofence was meant in any of the above.


:rofl:

Oh my. So I'm the rude and nasty one, but just because you add a "no offense" claim at the end of your post, then that absolves you from all of YOUR snide remarks?

:rofl:

Maybe I should have added a "No offense meant!!" to the end of my post and you guys would think I was the sweetest person in the world. 


Nothing of what I said was nasty. The OP is in over her head and she does not have the skills to handle a green-broke 3-year-old colt who has ran away with her, and possibly bucked with her (changed her story, so I'm really not sure which statement to believe). *Fact.* 

It is not safe, no matter how many excuses you want to make for her or want to make for the horse. Green + green = Black & blue



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> So being told you and your horse a wreck and that you are not a capable rider when you have no evidence is not considered mean?


No, because it is the truth. 



rhosroyalvelvet said:


> OK it is quite possible even probable that her riding has gone down hill since being at ours as she is not being constantly watched by an instructor and my comments were presumtious that she was as good as she was when she left us and I can't really say anything untill I have seen a video either.


Love this. So you just went through an entire post backing her up and bashing me, and telling me how assumptious I am, and now the truth comes out that you weren't even there when all these things happened that the OP is talking about?? Interesting.



trigger123 said:


> If I could have lessons I would take the chance!!


Then do not say over and over that "I don't need lessons" because that's what people are going to read. 

If you cannot take lessons right now, then this horse should be turned out and left alone until the spring when you can take lessons. He won't learn bad habits in the pasture, but he will learn bad habits if you don't handle him correctly when riding. 

Horses are very smart. You can turn them out for the winter and have a very quick refresher in the spring to get them right back to where they were before winter. I do this routinely with my 2 and 3 year olds. They don't miss a beat. It's good for their mind to "be a horse" and have some time off.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

rhosroyalvelvet does *NOT* make *"snide remarks"*. She is very kind and well mannered. She was not bashing you either. 

And she said no offence so people would not get the wrong idea about anything...which is silly really because she didn't say anything offencive anyways.

And just because you say something like "we're a wreck waiting to happen" and say it's the truth does not magically make it kind to say.(since you said it's not mean at all)

She was disagreeing with you. I didn't _change_ my story.. 

If you read correcly you will see that I said after I fell off (I was not on him) he went for a canter around because he was excited...then he bucked once or twice but I was not on him. Therefore he could not buck with me on him..if I'm not on him!!!!!!

I'm not trying to make excuses by saying that there's not enough light in the day. I am explaining my situation! And like you said in your post about leaving your horses off for the winter....maybe I should do that..!?!


----------



## abbierose1656 (Aug 29, 2013)

I think we should drop the subject. We've all given our "advice". Now all we're doing is arguing.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

trigger123 said:


> But by not holding him back he could just run off


By not holding him back, he will run forward. This is different from running off, because you will be _riding him forward_. You will also be directing where he goes.

It sounds like he has not had much work, and is not therefore super fit. If you have a field to ride in, if you are confident cantering in a field, then go canter him in a field. After discovering that you are not pulling on his mouth, he will canter forward, and then fairly quickly he will run out of steam. _Then_ you use your legs and push him forward _then_ you are in control.

OP I don't know how strong a rider you are, I don't know if you have the skills to use this advice. You must be the judge of that, so I repeat, be safe and have fun :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

trigger123 said:


> Yes that is him in the picture! I do have a good seat! I think it's just excitement maybe... But thank you everyone for replying!
> I rode him without a saddle or bridle not so long ago (before with the tack!) He was fine when we walked, trotted and cantered (that was never done with him bareback & bridleless) and i stayed on!!!


 The reason you fall off is because you THINK you have a good seat when in fact you don`t and you fall off, that proves it my dear. Get a trainer and learn how to ride properly without falling off, one day you might not get up afterwards.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh...I think if I tried cantering him he would get a bit too excited and run off! And I probably wouldn't be able to stop him.

I would like to ride him in the field and I did before. It was my grandad's field across the road from my house and it's really big and flat.

I cantered him a little bit but that was like a few months after I bought him so I think he was still getting his energy and getting healthy!

I would love to ride him in a field though!! And I could set up jumps because it's so flat and great!!!!

Then I would really be able to have fun!! My grandad moved his calves over by our house so the field is free now anyway!

Thanks that *WAS* good, useful advice!

I will try it maybe if I'm allowed! I'll let you know!! 

Thankssssss!!!





For waresbear...
By saying "learn how to ride propery" are you saying that I don't ride properly now....? 
And just because I fell off does not mean I have not got a good seat.
Everyone falls!! 
You're not officially a rider until you fall!!(my opinion!!)
I'm sure you fell off lots of times but that doesn't mean you have a bad seat!
And if I fall off one day and don't get up the tough luck. 
I know the dangers but I choose to do this!
Thanks though.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Right Beau159 I don't really see how you know that your response was the truth seeing as you never saw either horse or rider. I mean who gave you the right to declare them a trainwreck with out ever seeing them. I mean how would you feel if a stranger told you that you and your horse are a trainwreck and that you are an incapable rider just because you put up a post looking for help with your horse. Other people put up posts asking for help on riding and no one tells them that they are incapable.

She is not too inexperianced for this pony for the last time. She single handedly schooled him and quite succesfully. From the information I read I would presume that he is fresh and what horse is not more difficult when it is fresh? So she fell off we have all fallen of and just because we do fall off does not make us incapapble. You are not a jockey untill you have fallen 100 times.

I can't believe you would ask why does it matter that he is out of character. There is always a reason behind a horse not being itself whether it is due to fear, freshness, being ill, pain ect ect. So yes it would matter if this is out of character. 

We know about the 3 second rule and did tell Trigger123 about it too and I think that she would stop him in 3 seconds and then school him to say that he cant do it and then that be that he still has to work.

You never said she was breaking him but I said that she would be as capable if not more than I was when I broke and rode away ponies at 9 and they turned out brilliantly are mannerly easy rides. so she is well able to school him. Also I know that every rider is a trainer but that does not make her less capable.

So the fact that he went head strong and went fast and she could not bring this animal 10 times her strenght to a halt imediatly makes her incapable.

We too get our horses checked by vet and back man every year but the fact is he was fine 3-4 weeks ago so of course if it continued you would want to get him checked out.

Daylight issues are a problem making it impossible for her to ride after schools. Weekends we compete and even if we could go over for an hour at weekends we can't for 6 weeks because my mum only has one working arm at the moment. She does know what she is doing and we are always on hand for questions and we have told her how important it is not to let him get away with anything all summer but if she wanted turning him out for winter would do no harm.

Eh the quote you used when you said he was a bucker as far as I can remember said he does not buck. 

My horse prefers hugs to food and would not eat the food untill I offer it too him and would not leave a hug for food.

I know joints don't mature untill they are older that is why I said I don't do it and Trigger 123 dosn't either my point is some people do and it doesn't always turn out bad but I disagree with the princple entirely.

I said no offence so that you wouldn't take any of my arguments the wrong way because one person can say something meaning one thing that can be read another way but it obviously didn't make a difference to you. I didn't make snide remarks.

i never ever said I was there why do you think I was. If I did go there why would she be looking for advice we would have fixed it there and then. Commen sense. 

Mabey Trigger123 didn't want to specify why she couldn't have lessons so said she didn't need lessons to generalise. Yes she phrased it the wrong way but I know she knows as well as any of us that know matter how good you are you always need lessons and can always improve. 

Yes letting them out for breaks is good and we do that with all our young ponies also but it is her pony at the end of the day. Also think she let him off for a few weeks got on him and he took off what will he be like after afew months?

At some point you also asked if I was a trainer. I wouldn't label myself as a trainer but I have given a good few lessons including Trigger123 so you can decide for yourself.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thank you! Rhosroyavelvet I feel sorry you had to type so much! I know how annoying that can be!!! :/

My unce's friend is going to help me with him and gallop him around my grandad's field (you know the one we waked the dogs around across the road!) and then I will get up on him. (Even though he will be tired I can then school him myself and get him listening to *me*) 

He will help me work with him and stuff (because I can not have lessons at the minute and my uncle's friend is a very good rider and has lots of experience) Honestly I just think what Trigger needs is a good run around to take the edge of him and then get him back into a good routine and working manner!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Just be careful that he doesn't begin to associate going on an open field with having a good gallop around if your uncles friend does that with him
He needs to learn the opposite
Wearing a horse out doesn't actually teach them anything
I've had some real PITA that always wanted to gallop on the same stretch of ground because that's what people had allowed them to do, at a riding school I worked at where the horses always had a canter on one particular field some of them would be leaping, bucking and prancing as soon as their feet touched the grass they got so excited about it


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

rhosroyalvelvet said:


> I mean who gave you the right to declare them a trainwreck with out ever seeing them.


I'll let the OP answer your own question. This:



trigger123 said:


> I probably wouldn't be able to stop him.


rhosroyalvelvet: A runaway horse in incapable hands is still *dangerous* no matter how many paragraphs of fluff you want to type up. 

I'm done beating my head against the brick wall now. 

I seriously hope the OP doesn't end up in the emergency room.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Beau159 I was saying that to another person so here's some advice for you... Stop changing everything around because you're taking stuff from other posts and making it look like there being said about other stuff.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Jaydee--I'm with you. Wearing a horse out doesn't do anything except make them more fit, unless the tactic (IE-lunging) is used properly and sparingly.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

He (my uncle's friend) will be helping me do some schooling with him too. Not just galloping around wrecklesly for no reason!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Trigger, This will work with your horse as long as you remain in the saddle. If he takes off, try to control where he goes and bring him into a big circle, as big as you need but still having some control. Let him keep going until he decides he wants to slow down, only don't let him. Keep him going until he's really puffing and feels like he's dragging an anchor. Only then do you let out a deep breath and relax in the saddle and allow him to stop. He'll be puffing hard but keep him walking even slowly so his muscles don't cramp up. Whenever he's started running there's been no consequence. Now he's found out it resulted in hard work. This usually works after doing this just once.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks saddlebag I'll try that! I tried that the last time though but I think the only reason I fell off is because he stopped on a kinda steep slope and put his head down and streched the front of him out!(to stop himself) And i went off him!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Trigger, I was giving you my BEST advice of over 4 decades of riding, training and showing horses, GET HELP! Never, ever say you have had enough lessons, I am one of the top 5 ranked open show riders in my area, I still take lessons because I want a BETTER seat, BETTER position, BETTER everything and I don't ever want to be in a position where if my horse bolts or spooks, I fall off, been there, done that.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

As I'm sure everyone including myself posting on this thread agrees with one another on what would be an effective approach for Trigger123 to take, I feel like repeating the thing is redundant. 

She has a friend in Rhosroyal that obviously knows something we don't, as well as this hefty thread chock full of good advise from caring and concerned fellow horse people, the rest is all up to her own decisions on whether or not she uses it and ultimately it is her horse, her call. 

I wish you good luck and wish you to read all the things others have mentioned to help you (although you might not read it that way, I promise you that it is all good natured HELP) and hope you and your horse Trigger have a better time together in the future. I promise you will learn many things about yourself along the way that only time and maturation can teach.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Nenamebo! 
Waresbear I'm not saying that I've had enough lessons I'm saying *I can't have lessons at the minute.*


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Trigger, is there anywhere near you with fields that have been plowed last Fall? The loose footing will slow a horse down fairly quickly. You can achieve the same goal a lot sooner.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Trigger, is there anywhere near you with fields that have been plowed last Fall? The loose footing will slow a horse down fairly quickly. You can achieve the same goal a lot sooner.


Saddlebag, Ireland's too warm (relatively speaking) and wet to take a horse for a canter across a ploughed field at this time of year. Only the fittest horse, with the best rider would be lucky to emerge without pulled tendons.

Oh, and of course the poster would be lucky to emerge unscathed if the farmer that owns the field spotted her!

Pasture with bridleways, pasture fields with permission to ride in, or moorland or park land are the options for her.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

My grandad's* the farmer*!!!


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree that with jaydee that you should be careful he dosn't associate fields with galloping.

And Beau159 every horse is dangerous and if Trigger is as you described it being a runaway horse then that would mean to me he has gone head strong and no matter how good you are no amout of body weight or strenght will stop that horse because you have to remember that horses are 10 times more powerful than us if not more. The paragraphs I wrote were 1 per paragraph you wrote both times (just because when you said no matter how many paragraphs I fluff up it sounds as if your a implying that I just wrote a big essay out of nowhere) Also I agree that you were banging your head against the wall because even though lessons are the best option I agree with you all there she can not have lessons for her own reasons untill the summer no matter how many times you say it.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

We will do other things to school him not just galloping him. I hope to ride him in the field too if I'm able. Can someone please just tell me how to calm Trigger down or how to get him to behave a bit more when I ride him?! And not about my riding?!


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

That's the point. It IS about YOUR riding...and how your horse is responding to YOUR riding. Until you understand that and want to take responsibility for YOUR riding, your horse will NOT change.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes it is about the way you ride him but as I said before just turn him in a circle and sit back then he has to come back. Imagine some one on your shoulders. If they throw their body weight back you *have* to stop or slow down. Also if you are running it is easier to run on the straight and when you make a sharp turn you *have* to slow down. So if you combine both circle and your body weight he will slow. Then continue with your schooling adn if he tries to go fast again just turn the circle and use your body weight imediatly no matter where you are. Continue this untill he sees sense.  Good Luck


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok I'll try the circles next time but is the bit on the third ring ok to pull him back with? :/


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

You should never pull a horse back. Ever. If you pull, they pull harder. And they win. You need to just use your seat and your weight, as rhos said. 
Honestly, if you are totally in control, you shouldn't need reins at all. Your weight and legs would do the trick. I've tried it before... It's a brilliant exercise (Obviously only to be used when you know you are in control, and are in an enclosed space).


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well my horse *isn't* trained to slow down or be controled using my legs* or* weight and I believe that only the best horse and rider...and I mean *the best* can have a good ride without reigns.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

No trigger don't pull because he is way stronger than you and you will get into a fight and you know who will win. Just turn him on the circle and sit back. Update us when you try. Good Luck


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok I'll try that thanks! But honestly I'd really need an enclosed area to do all of this! To work with him. But I'll try to work with him at the bottom half of the paddock (If I can stop him from galloping off to the other side of it!!)


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

trigger123 said:


> Well my horse *isn't* trained to slow down or be controled using my legs* or* weight and I believe that only the best horse and rider...and I mean *the best* can have a good ride without reigns.


Hello again. We understand that your horse isn't TRAINED to do certain things, but a lot of experienced riders (who have been in situations with horses that wouldn't stop) are telling you the same:

When he runs away with you, you CAN NOT stop him by pulling on the reins. He is stronger than you will ever be. You can have the reins on the third ring, you could change to a stronger bit, whatever... but he will STILL BE STRONGER THAN YOU.

So - accept that trying to stop him isn't the answer.

Then... he is actually just a horse, he is not a clever devious person. He isn't _trying_ to escape, he's just green and full of beans and probably a little anxious.

If you ride him forwards you will be safe. 

If you steer him he will listen to you because he has been taught the basic aids and when he's taking off with you on top of him he's not actually thinking "ignore her", he's just _not thinking at all_. 

So when you are riding him forwards you will be able to steer him.

Look around the field and keep your eyes fixed on a big wide circle. Aim for it. Don't try to turn him really tight because that will unbalance him (and you). Ride in the biggest circle that the field will allow. 

What has been said about your weight is true and it's nothing to do with the horse being trained, it's just basic physics about the horse having to deal with the weight of a human on his back.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok thanks I'll try all that.


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

Trigger123 he doesn't have to be trained to do it. If you sit back he has to slow and the circle stops him getting that run on a straight line. Remember thats all we told you to do on Lucky when she had her bullet head on?


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Maybe I should tighten the bit on the bridle because I recently checked it on him and it's like one hole to loose but it's on the top hole so I'm going to make another hole in it and hopefully that's just the problem solved! But he was fresh too!! (Lol I'm posting this from school I have a free C.S.P.E class!!! )*


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If the bits been too low it might have been knocking against his teeth and irritating him every time you gave him some pressure on it


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh... I didn't know that could happen! I will fi it ASAP!! but it doesn't look like I will be riding for a few weeks maybe! I nearly fell backwards when I got off the school bus!! You should see the wind here in Ireland!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would love to be in Ireland 'seeing the wind' - I spent a lot of time there as a child and teenager when my Grandfather lived in Cork and its still high on my wish list of places to live
Sorry off topic!!!


----------



## rhosroyalvelvet (Sep 5, 2013)

the wind was unreal! Trees falling killed at least one person in my area. Car nearly blew across the road! The rain drops were massive and now they have turned into snow much my sisters delight


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh my god  It was snowing this morning when I was in science class  I'm in computer class now lol! Last class  My horse just galloped up the field yesterday when mammy went down to catch him when it was lashing rain (I wasn't home until she brought him up) I couldn't walk against the wind, rain and hail stones and all when I got off the school bus yesterday and getting up the big hill on my road in the bus was crazy with the bus bearly able to go forward against the wind. 


Yeah Shauna wanted to go and play in the rain but I didn't let her out until mammy came back up because I knew she wouldn't be aloud out lol! Remember the hack we went out on when it was raining and I got soaked! I cycled home in the wet clothes lol!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Shouldn't have been checking the fit of your tack your first step...?


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

The shop owner couldn't come to fit it and I would know by the size..I doin't know how to explain I just have a way of measuring things with my eyes!!..If you get me?! :/ 

It won't be any trouble all I have to do is cut one hole out of the piece on the bridle and the bit will be tight enough on it!


----------



## QuarterBreeze (Oct 20, 2013)

I am new to this forum thing. I am new to horse ownership. I started riding when I was 12 and have been ridding off and on over the years (I am 35 now). I DID read this WHOLE thread before I decided to post. I read EVERY post. The problem is, you stated in your original post that Your horse gets excited and you fall off: well when reading that, it sounds like it happens often. but later on in the thread you stated it happened only once. There is still a problem though, with everything else you say happens and all of the comments you made in your defense does contradict yourself and your abilities. You have come across as a "know-it-all" not by intention I'm sure. And you most likely don't feel like a know-it-all but that is how you came across when you said you didn't "need" lessons. (yes I understand that you can't have lessons now but that is not what you had originally said). That statement alone of not "needing" lessons is a "know-it-all statement. I've been a coach in several different sports and everyone can always learn more.
I know you don't want to hear this again, but one-on-one instruction for you and the horse together is your best option. I say this because I am going through the same thing you are with your horse. For rohsroyalvelvet to suggest you get at home advise for training your horse to behave correctly is like trying to learn gymnastics at home with out a coach or spotter, at some point it is going to result in a broken neck. This isn't a "someone tell me how to bake horse treats" kind of thing. It is dangerous which i know you realize and have accepted. But what you may not have thought about is what if you do get hurt but to the point that you could never ride again? You will want to kick yourself knowing that if you weren't so stubborn you could have prevented it. You will feel bad and guilty if you do something wrong that injures your handsome boy. I know I would. You have to stop thinking he is perfect and start realizing that he is a horse. Right now he sounds as though he has no respect for you. One of the other posters suggested, since you can't have lessons now than to put him away for the winter so he doesn't learn bad habits. During this time just work on groundwork with him. Work on you relationship together and build his respect for you as his leader. I know it is tough for a 13 year old girl to have a horse and not ride but that might be what HAS to be done. You have to think about your horses needs and not just yourself. I thought I was going to have to sell my boy and it killed me. I felt like I was giving up on him. but i had to think about my safety. After I had ah him a few months he started bucking me off. He bucked me off the first time and I got back on him and later that day I went on a trail ride with him and he was fine. A few weeks later he bucked me off again. I refused to get back on him and was going to put a ad to sell him the next day because my nerves were shot. I know what to do on a bucking horse. I have been on a bucker before and stayed in the saddle and worked on. I know I have good (not great) seat, but i had to realize that when it came to my own horse I was dumb. I would completely blank and let go of the reins. well at first i just thought this horse was just bad and had learned a bad habit. I had someone come out who would ride a bucking horse to "ride the buck out of him," come to find out his saddle was causing him pain in his back. I knew his saddle didn't fit him correctly but i "thought" as long as i keep it loose enough and not trot or canter him until i got a new saddle then he would be fine. Thinking you know what your doing and actually knowing what your doing are two totally different things. I was causing him more pain. So i gave him the time off from under the saddle and worked on groundwork and lunging for exercise and conditioning. Finally I decided to contact trainers and found one that is working with both of us at our facility. I have yet to get on him but I am there every step and he is an amazing horse. I am glad I didn't sell him, but I also got lucky in finding an experienced qualified trainer who is helping us at an astronomically discounted price (because she "feels she needs to help us-Geez are we that bad?) I had to also admit that what I had learned in the past with lesson horses does not translate to your own horse unless you buy a complete dead broke lesson horse. But that was not what I wanted.
In short, have a vet check him out, rule out any possible pain he may be in since he did have a questionable past and was ridden to early. That may solve your problem right there. That has to be the first thing you do before you do anything else (aside from correct tack fitting). then get a trainer/instructor someone who can train your horse and you together (not just your horse or you). if you can not do that, than your only safe option is put him away, and only work on ground work and take the time to build your relationship with your horse and to "build" your riding areas. Because I know selling him and getting a better behaved more broke horse is not an option for you. You see something in him that none of can see because we aren't around him, just give him a break under saddle until you can get experienced one-on-one help so its not harder to fix later. I hope by the time you have read this post everything has worked out and you are having fun again. I am starting to have fun again with my boy and it is an amazing thing.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think the problem was just that he was fresh and he realised he could run off because the bit was too loose.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

> You have to think about your horses needs and not just yourself.


And I'm not thinking about my needs at all. When some horses and ponies are left off for a while they buck and are not a nice ride at all. I'm just keeping him in shape that's all...it has nothing to do with my needs. I'm not thinking he is perfect but he is perfect to me.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Have you (or someone else) ridden him since his naughty episode?
I'm thinking maybe your land's now too wet to ride on


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I rode him in the yard just walking around and going from walk to halt every so often. I didn't trot him because there's sharp stones across the yard and I don't have a hoof pick (yet). The fields are too wet now but it's too windy to ride him (outside) anyway !


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Riding him around the yard might not be such a bad idea - its a confined area and at least you're getting on him and asking him to listen to you
Get a good sweeping brush and get rid of those stones - nice little job for the Christmas holidays!!!


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

No..I mean my whole yard is covered in stones!! Like there was a lorry that dumped them all around the yard like the way people have tar all across their yards or something!! Although I'll try to sweep them away! I will have to check with my mam first though!!  But I can only really go up and down the yard! It's more of a rectangle not a square :/


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Hoof picks cost like... $1. You should pick out your horses hooves before and after every ride, unless you have some extenuating circumstance that you don't.

Also, measuring with your eyes really shouldn't cut it when dealing with the horse's comfort. xD


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay I read to page 10.... There's lots of auguring and really couldn't be bothered reading any more of it, but I have read

You can't take lessons until the summer, because of light constraints and school which I understand, could you maybe do it on the weekends though?

Or is money a factor as well? 

I like the advice someone said about watching YouTube, watch some videos on one rein stops, they will save your life.

Also when riding him, I read someone has already suggested it but make him go forward, only at a trot and do big circles, big figures, big everything.

Make him trot for half an hour if you can, and then if he's calmed down then work him.


DO NOT JUMP HIM THOUGH

He is only 3 jumping can have a lot of stresses on there legs.

And remember to breath when your on the horse


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay thanks!  I can't go on weekends becuase I have to work on *me and trigger* not me and one of their horses! :/

I tried finding some videos but they're was just western riding I'll look again though. I'll try trotting him and not jumping but if I trot him he will probably run off :/

He's 4 now and he's jumped lots of times before but I'll stop for a while


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

trigger123 said:


> Okay thanks!  I can't go on weekends becuase I have to work on *me and trigger* not me and one of their horses! :/
> 
> I tried finding some videos but they're was just western riding I'll look again though. I'll try trotting him and not jumping but if I trot him he will probably run off :/
> 
> He's 4 now and he's jumped lots of times before but I'll stop for a while


One reins stops are mainly used by western riders, but they can be used for english riding too. Just because you ride english, doesn't mean you can't use all the western moves


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It's definitely a good thing for Jumpers to know xD


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

How exactly does this one reign stop work? How do I do it?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

To use a one rein stop you have to have a horse that's been taught to flex his neck around to pressure - bring his nose towards your knee. I teach horses to do it as part of the breaking process because if you bring their head round like that when you put a rider up they can't buck
It wont work on a horse that locks its neck or jaw on you and its not something I would try to do on rough or muddy ground once a horse is in full flight - its far safer to steer the horse around in 'ever decreasing circles'


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't know if Trigger would do that but he wasn't taught it anyway.. :/ so that stop is probably useless to me :/


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

All you need to do is teach him to flex... If you find that difficult, I would doubt your ability to train a young horse... Just teach him to flex to the side and your ready to go.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

trigger123 said:


> Okay thanks!  I can't go on weekends becuase I have to work on *me and trigger* not me and one of their horses! :/
> 
> I tried finding some videos but they're was just western riding I'll look again though. I'll try trotting him and not jumping but if I trot him he will probably run off :/
> 
> He's 4 now and he's jumped lots of times before but I'll stop for a while


taking lessons on another horse can still be beneficial when you are on your own horse. It also helps to have an instructor regardless of who's horse you ride - they're generally open to questions regarding riding/training in general.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This is a video of an English rider demonstrating a one rein stop 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BWm2sz52sc
There are different methods - I prefer to slide my hand along the rein as I ask for the horse to flex rather than have that long expanse of rein doing nothing - especially if you're working on a horse that has a tendency to bolt. You can still give release for reward very quickly
I would also suggest you do this from the ground to start with and not from the saddle until the horse has learnt to calmly give to the pressure
I will say from experience that cobs with short thick necks find it harder than a horse with a normal length slender neck


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Okay yeah I'll try that thanks for the help Jaydee


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I will say - and I know that some people will disagree - but its not something I would want to risk doing if the horse was in gallop or even in a canter because I think there's a real risk of them losing balance and coming down on you
I also think that if a horse is bolting and therefore not listening to you its likely to ignore the request to flex its neck round as well


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I believe horse that 'fall' in movies during battle/gun scenes are pulled over by the one rein stop. Best to learn at the stand still then the walk then trot and then a nice slow canter.


----------



## trigger123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes I have to agree with the last 2 ^^ They fall when one rein is pulled and if a horse bolted they are stronger so how would we get them to uncomfortably for them pull their head around..!! It's good but dangerous and could cause problems!!


----------

